# CSM Legion Name Generator



## Jezlad

I finally got round to finishing the Chaos Space Marine Legion Generator. 

If anyone wants to suggest a new word or remove a stupid one post in this thread.


----------



## humakt

Looks good. One of my first names was Bishops of Death. Sounds like a heavy metal band.


----------



## luthorharkon

I got a few wierd ones:

Word marines- are they rappers or librarians?
Star Brotherhood of Bile- quite cool I guess
Lost Plasma- just a bit strange...
Red Power- Native American protest group?

Anyway apart from minor and ignorable things like that I think it's a great addition to the site :grin:


----------



## Jezlad

:laugh:

It still needs sanding down, theres a lot of shit on it that doesn't quite work, i'll have a look tomorrow and delete some of the weird strings.


----------



## Red Orc

humakt said:


> Looks good. One of my first names was Bishops of Death. Sounds like a heavy metal band.


LOL!

That really is ****in hilarious. 

I'm sorry, I'm still laughing. Oh dear me, I might have to go to the toilet now...

Anyway, I thought that was very funny. Thank you for brightening up my evening!

Back at the farm: one of the names I got was "Exultant Pirhanas". I just don't think anything to do with fish is really all that scary. Some of them are a bit "metal" - I also came across "Atomic Outlaws" which just sounds... like _80s_ Metal... But, there are some great names - "Heralds of Terror" and "Maleficent Sons of Abaddon" being particular favourites.

"Bishops of Death"...

:still giggling cyclops:


----------



## Jezlad

If I told you the script I based this on was a Band Name Generator and I kept a lot of the words...


----------



## Mighty

The weirdest one I got (considering it is a CSM Legion Name Generator) would be the Imperial Protectors


----------



## The Wraithlord

I liked Smoking Fathers myself


----------



## Dezartfox

I quite like 
"Death Dukes"

XD


----------



## solitaire

I got some weird ones though these are my favourites. . .
Spectral Warhawks.
Obsidian Mentors.
Desolation Masochists of Perturabo.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

I got some good ones

Spectral Acolytes
Amethyst Guard
Scythes of Slaanesh
Disciples of Chaos

Although this one is decidedly Imperial

Guardians of Retribution


----------



## yanlou

heres some of mine
Skulls of Khorne 
Souls of Deception 
Sons of maniacal frenzy 
Preachers of Pleasure 
Seekers of the Arcane 
Harbingers of Plagues 
Reapers of Souls
Shadow Stalkers


----------



## dirty-dog-

hellfire crisis (sounds tau)
psycic bones
vaporized enforcers (how does this work?)
angellic dogs
light power (lol, go the light bulbs)
monochrome skeletons (sounds like necrons want attention)

frenzied gaurdians
blood breakers
knights of the dammed
banished accolytes (would be a cool dark inquisition legion)

it comes up with some good ones, Good job man


----------



## STATIC

Dead Victors..... WTF???
The shear physics are mind boggling :laugh:

Some really cool names do come out of it though. Good work. :good:


----------



## Hailo-15

Plague fists
Tainted souls legion
Eye of Tzeentch (thousand sons spin off)
Avatar of Horus (this guys are pure devout Horus soldiers)
The flayed 
Burning justice
Hakanors reavers
Flame Bearers 
Demonicus Letum (Demonic Spirits)


----------



## Truth Bearer

"Solitary Brotherhood"... leave it to chaos to be self contradicting.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

"Ageless violators" sheesh :laugh:


----------



## Cole Deschain

Encarmine Scions- Lucid Khornates.
Sons of Death- Really, pretty much anybody. :biggrin:
Blades of Dread
Desolation Tigers
Heralds of Piety- The Word Bearer fan in me REALLY likes this one.
Shattered Disciples


----------



## squeek

Love it!

I got some fantastic Slaaneshi names:
Deadly Euphoria
Apostles of Pain

A few decidely nasty nurgle ones:
Septic Storms
Prodigious Adherents of Bile

A 70's style rock band name:
Ruby Delusion

and my personal favourite:
Raging Shades of Corruption


----------



## chrisman 007

You never guess what I got:

Space Marines :shok:


----------

